# Finish Recommendation for Natural Pine Color



## evothian (Sep 13, 2010)

I built my son a shelf for his sports trophies/medals out of pine. He has a pine bunk bed from Ikea which doesn't appear to have much of a finish at all and it's just natural pine colored. I want to try to stay as clear as possible to match the bed. Anyone have suggestions for an easy clear finish? I thought about maybe just using some wax. Finishing is NOT my strong suit. :no:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

brush a couple coats of wb poly


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Being from the Pine Tree State, pine is everywhere. Usually it has a rich, orange-yellow patina that comes from just sitting in the sunlight.
When polyurethane is used, the pine just yellows and ages naturally.

If you don't want the yellowing, use something like Poly Acrylic or Deft.
Deft Clear Wood Finish is a Laquer and won't yellow like poly...if that's the look you're going for.

There's others out there, but that's what I use.


----------



## evothian (Sep 13, 2010)

Haven't had time to follow up on this yet. tcleve4911 with the Deft laquer is it like an aerosol can? That might work out well because the shelf has a bunch dowels for hanging medals on so brushing something on would probably be challenging with all of the edges this thing has. Spraying something on might be easier.

Has anyone used an aerosol laquer before?


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep. Works pretty much like spray paint. Just a little harder to see the wet line. Shine a light or tilt your head so you can see the wet line. Don't spray any heaver than needed. Beware of the vapors. Do it outside if possible.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> brush a couple coats of wb poly


+1. Waterbase polyurethane.












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> +1. Waterbase polyurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2 Water base poly won't yellow and is easy to use.


----------

